# Kivan.... Read



## Fusion Master (Mar 15, 2003)

Kivan..

I know this isn't important at all, but I'm a gbatemp fan or something right?

What's after that?


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 15, 2003)

From the title, I thought this was some dire question.....

If what I assume is right in that you are talking about your title over your medals, GBATemp Advanced Fan is next.


----------



## Fusion Master (Mar 15, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> From the title, I thought this was some dire question.....
> 
> If what I assume is right in that you are talking about your title over your medals, GBATemp Advanced Fan is next.


Thanks Phuzzz

I'll try and get there now.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Fusion Master @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 15 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > From the title, I thought this was some dire question.....
> ...


Good luck, you have to get 500 posts to reach that title. You'll have to be patient as you work your way there. Just remember not to spam just so you can get it.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 15, 2003)

Well, I have been here in less than a half year, and I have already got about 300-400!


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Lord Graga @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> Well, I have been here in less than a half year, and I have already got about 300-400!


Heh, I only joined 1 month ago and I already got +500 posts. I never thought I could post that much considering I don't like writing. To think that's the very first time I joined a forum too. Life never cease to amaze me.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 15, 2003)

i was scared too by this post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the titles are the following

Newbie 0  
Member 10  
Advanced Member 50  
GbaTemp Fan 100 
GbaTemp Advance Fan 500  
GbaTemp Maniac 1000 
GbaTemp Advance Maniac 1500


----------



## lum (Mar 15, 2003)

hmm, i've been in these forums for quite a while now, i was here since the start of gbatemp as a guest, and never posted much, just read em


----------



## Fusion Master (Mar 16, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> i was scared too by this postÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv'e got a long way to go.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 16, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> i was scared too by this postÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was an official title beyond "Maniac"... 

At 1000 (currently) you can set your title to what you want, Fusion Master. Hence the title you see at left.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Unknown man (Mar 16, 2003)

Tempest your title sounds funny, LOL, I still have a long way in the path of the forum warrior.The title sound like a death sentence, I wet my pants oh god!(Joking)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 16, 2003)

Damn right. I can code a poison JavaScript in your neck from thirty paces. From the shadows. With no sound.

While you may be inexperienced now, oh Unknown Man, you have taken the first steps on the path of the ninja...

heheh.. but seriously, if you check the "how many posts for a custom title" thread, you'll see some (funny -- as in they got no bad reviews and KiVan made a whole post about how good it was) pics I took to enhance the title.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 2, 2003)

I thought the number of post to get your own title was changed to 500?

Has it been decided to and new amount yet?


----------



## Austin 3:16 (Apr 2, 2003)

Fusion Master is another master betty or topper

useless post waste of time


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 2, 2003)

What I wrote wasn't a waste of time!!!

It's a question...

What you wrote was a waste of time...

Seriously! You telling me my post are a waste of time when I've asked a simple question!


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 2, 2003)

But really, you could have figured out that if you looked at that thread where it was discussed, then YES, the new amount is 500.  Search around, dude.


----------



## neocat (Apr 2, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> Heh, I only joined 1 month ago and I already got +500 posts. I never thought I could post that much considering I don't like writing


You're a spammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey! I just noticed i have 2000 posts! yay!


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 3, 2003)

QUOTE(neocat @ Apr 2 2003 said:


> QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Mar 15 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, I only joined 1 month ago and I already got +500 posts. I never thought I could post that much considering I don't like writing
> ...


2000 posts and you call me a spammer?


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 7, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 2 2003 said:


> But really, you could have figured out that if you looked at that thread where it was discussed, then YES, the new amount is 500.Â Search around, dude.


I'd already seen that, but when they said 1000 I wasn't sure.

I was just checking.


----------



## torN (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't post now as much as I use to when the forums started, Meh.


----------



## Fusion Master (Mar 15, 2003)

Kivan..

I know this isn't important at all, but I'm a gbatemp fan or something right?

What's after that?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been here and have been posting since the GBAtemp forums begun, and I only have just over 1000 posts


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 8, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 8 2003 said:


> I've been here and have been posting since the GBAtemp forums begun, and I only have just over 1000 posts


Wow that shows some great restraint, and your a mod, wow, do you dislike posting or something?

Hmm I still dont like the descision to make the custom titles only at 500 posts, most forums that ive been on and still are, usially have it set at 100, a good example is FlashKit, one of the most populated web boards on the net. But I guess its not going to change so im just going to go cry in a huddle in a corner whilst eating a head of cabbage....

(please ignore my sick sense of humor)


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2003)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Apr 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been here and have been posting since the GBAtemp forums begun, and I only have just over 1000 posts
> ...


I don't dislike posting, but I don't spam. I only post when there is a reason to post, or when i can help someone.


----------



## dpm14 (Apr 8, 2003)

That and also the longer you stick to a place, either the more bored you get of it (and post less) or the more you don't care and think someone else will just post what you were going to say anyway.


----------



## root02 (Apr 8, 2003)

Same here. I don't post stuff just for the hell of it. (well, one time I did..) I typically post only when I can help, or there's a topic I'm interested in, or have strong opinions about.

Hence the relatively low post number...


----------



## Angelical_1 (Apr 8, 2003)

With having only had very limited internet access for the past 2+ months it's been close to impossible to stay up to date with the rom releases and keep up with the forums. It's looking like I'll have ADSL again in 2-3 weeks once I've moved.

At the end of the day it's quality not quantity (and no, I'm not implying my posts are quality, though I do try to input only when needed). 

We have a fantastic forum with great members. So to all of you I say thanks.

Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Apr 8, 2003)

I only visit here once every week


----------



## T-hug (Apr 8, 2003)

I miss you Angelical_1, but do enjoy our evening chats


----------



## neocat (Apr 8, 2003)

QUOTE(dpm14 @ Apr 8 2003 said:


> That and also the longer you stick to a place, either the more bored you get of it (and post less)


true...true...true...


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow, I never seen Angelical before...... Didn't even know she was a moderator. Moderators should be more active.

-Curly Out.-


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Apr 8 2003 said:


> Wow, I never seen Angelical before...... Didn't even know she was a moderator. Moderators should be more active.
> 
> -Curly Out.-


Angelical was very active a while back... I guess it's more a connection trouble than a choice.

Good to see ya back, Angelical!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## lum (Apr 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Apr 9 2003 said:


> Wow, I never seen Angelical before...... Didn't even know she was a moderator. Moderators should be more active.
> 
> -Curly Out.-


how do you know it's a she?


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 9, 2003)

what kind of guy names himself Angelical? and her avatar has a woman...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 9, 2003)

If I remember correctly, Angelical's old logins on the net were all "Angelic" (which is a perfectly androgynous name").  I believe the quote was "As you can see, I haven't been terribly adventurous since."

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Angelical, long time no see!

Last time I saw you was in our little discussion here on ROM groups, intros, and such.
(A topic which I remember very well, considering my strong opinions on such things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Apr 9 2003 said:


> Angelical was very active a while back... I guess it's more a connection trouble than a choice.
> 
> Good to see ya back, Angelical!
> 
> -Tempest out.-


I'm sure it's connection trouble too and yes it's good to see a nice mod back.

- [email protected], is still in -


----------



## BluYoshi` (Apr 10, 2003)

Wow isn't Angelical the popular one


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 12, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (shaunj66 @ Apr 8 2003, 06:28 PM)
> I've been here and have been posting since the GBAtemp forums begun, and I only have just over 1000 posts sad.gif
> 
> Wow that shows some great restraint, and your a mod, wow, do you dislike posting or something?
> ...



Now, if we where all like shaun, gbatemp forum would be perfect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you may know, im only joking.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 12, 2003)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Apr 9 2003 said:


> it's good to see a nice mod back.








 Blasphemy!


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 12, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> i was scared too by this postÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many posts to be an admin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






oh and angelical is male.........


----------



## Fusion Master (Mar 15, 2003)

Kivan..

I know this isn't important at all, but I'm a gbatemp fan or something right?

What's after that?


----------



## dice (Apr 12, 2003)

I didn't know you still came here Inu ...


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 12, 2003)

why?


----------



## Lord Graga (Apr 12, 2003)

Maybe because it's long time no see?


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 12, 2003)

well....i got sick lastest weeks....so i can't go to pc....but wasn't realy a long time


----------



## Lord Graga (Apr 12, 2003)

Sickness sucks...I use my PC anyways


----------



## Unknown man (Apr 12, 2003)

Angelical is SHE!!!!????.I didn´t figured it out, there are many Mens with names that sound like woman.Oh I only have 249 posts to reach 500 and I continue think how neocat got 2000 posts????.
Oh yes it been long since Inuyasha come last time.Well welcome again Inu.


----------



## Lord Graga (Apr 12, 2003)

HORRRAY 500 posts!
How do I change my rank?

Ohhh I found out


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

Lol, Dark ninja with skillz


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 14, 2003)

angelical is HE!!!!HE!!!HE is a boy!!!!!i'm always here and on mirc....hummm fucking server isn't connecting...
[EDIT]oh yeah,neocat got 200 posts spaming.......


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 20, 2003)

Wow!

This post of mine is still up!

I haven't checked this in about 2 months!!

Guess it's a pretty popular topic...


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Apr 23, 2003)

QUOTE(King02 @ Apr 8 2003 said:


> I don't post now as much as I use to when the forums started, Meh.


at least you dont spam


----------

